# Drunk parrots falling out of sky & trees



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Polly want a ride to rehab?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20100602/wl_asia_afp/australiaanimalslorikeetsoffbeat


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like the Australian version of a NJ/PA Make'n'Take:googly:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

They are Pirate Parrots!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

LOL Roxy. And to think you've never actually come meet us...lol. :googly:


----------

